# Chrome Shop in Fort Worth?



## 53Phantom (May 10, 2010)

Anyone know of a place in Fort Worth where I can get some bike parts rechromed? Thanks, Cliff


----------



## eazywind (May 11, 2010)

Ask this site's owner, Scott McCaskey. He lives in the area.


----------



## sm2501 (May 11, 2010)

I am hesistant to give any recommendations for chrome shops. Sometimes experiences are great, other times the work comes back mediocre at best. I have used Pulido's Plating in Balch Springs with limited success, and some friends have used Ecomony Plating and Al's Plating in Ft. Worth. My best luck has been sending my stuff to Brian Proctor in Michigan and Vernes Chrome Shop in California. I just sent off a box of stuff to a guy in Ohio. My fingers are crossed, but his work sounds promising.


----------



## eazywind (May 11, 2010)

Yeah. I have heard nothing but good things about Vernes and Brian.


----------



## 53Phantom (May 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! What is the typical turnaround time for choming? Anyone have contact infor for Brian or Verne?


----------



## J_Westy (May 11, 2010)

53Phantom said:


> Anyone have contact infor for Brian




http://proctorsmetalfinishing.net/default.aspx


----------



## sm2501 (May 12, 2010)

http://www.verneschromeplating.com/


----------

